# Easter Surprise



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

5 days late our daughter and first child showed up early afternoon. Finleigh Madison, 21" long and 8lbs 7oz. Definitely going to cut into my farming budget but can't wait for the day she can help around the farm. We didn't find out the sex of the baby so it was a guessing game between everyone in the family.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations from Jeff & me.

She's so pretty.

Would imagine the farming budget won't mind a bit having that blessing around.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats from down in Dixie.......what a blessing


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Congradulations that's a good head of hair won't take long momma will be taking her to the hair dresser.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations.beautiful babby.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Birth is a perfect way to celebrate Easter. But that is one hairy Easter egg. Gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone, definitely won't mind slowing down on the farming to spend some on her.

Running joke she came out needing a haircut already! Steph said the old wives tale holds true as far as acid reflux and a head of hair.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations she'll have daddy wrapped around her pinkie in no time trust me on this smiles


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats... Enjoy it, they grow up SO fast...

Seems like mine was that size for about a week... Now she's in fifth grade, doing Mars research projects, and slamming at softball, and 5-3...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What a blessing! A beautiful healthy child with a incredible head of hair!

Regards, Mike


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats on the baby. Your life has forever changed.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats. Cherish every minute you have with them. Time seems to go by in the blink of an eye. One day you're pushing them on the swing set and before you know it, they're off to college.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats! Nothing like having little ones around.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Exciting watching her grow already and shes only 3 days old!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Enjoy each & every minute.....like was said above, you blink & she'll be all grown up.


----------

